# Snow plow in bucket



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever mounted a snowplow in a bucket if so how did it work im thinking of doing this so after I plow I can disconect and stack any info or pics would be apreacated or does this sound crazy in would b cheaper i would npt have to buy s tach plate


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

im sure it could be done with some sort of bolts in the bucket or a slide on mount on the cutting edge of the bucket
maybe even welding the plow mounts into the back of the bucket


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

ScubaSteve728;1597527 said:


> im sure it could be done with some sort of bolts in the bucket or a slide on mount on the cutting edge of the bucket
> maybe even welding the plow mounts into the back of the bucket


 I was thinking about in the back of the bucket thanks


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mount it on plate not in a bucket it's pilot easier to hook and unhook than to keep pinning and unpinning the plow in a bucket


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i did this for my neighbor. he had an old 6.5 meyer manaul angle plow lying around. i welded the ears in the back of the bucket. curl or lift the bucket and the front edge of the bucket contacts the A frame on the plow and lifts it up. very simple, but works.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys a welder and some sctap steel is cheaper than a tach plate


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

A small company in my hometown had a 10ft fisher plow mounted in a backhoe bucket they used to clear a parking lot. Used it for several years, like its been said, brackets in toward the backside of the bucket.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I did just that, got pics somewhere. I made a plate that bolts to the bucket and the plow pins to the plate. It works real good but easy to get front heavy depending on the size of your machine, plow blade and counter weight. Plenty of guys over at www.tractorbynet.com have done it and have pics posted.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rjigto4oje;1598415 said:


> Thanks guys a welder and some sctap steel is cheaper than a tach plate


You can always make your own quick attach plate as well. Otherwise I think they can be had for about $100 depending what your time is worth to you.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

We just took and welded ears inside the bucket on the bottom about half way back, then ran a chain over the top of the bucket to a hook that was welded to the backside. It worked really well and you can stack snow with it also. You just have to play with the hight and angle of the bucket so the buckets cutting edge isn't on the road.


----------

